# On the board.



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Went back out this evening. Found 3 lol. Did find an odd one for this area big chunk of petrified wood. I know it's impossible here but looks cut???


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Chriss83 said:


> Went back out this evening. Found 3 lol. Did find an odd one for this area big chunk of petrified wood. I know it's impossible here but looks cut???
> View attachment 832224
> View attachment 832226


Petrified wood is not naturally found in Michigan.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Chriss83 said:


> Went back out this evening. Found 3 lol. Did find an odd one for this area big chunk of petrified wood. I know it's impossible here but looks cut???
> View attachment 832224
> View attachment 832226


You sure those are morels you been eating???

Looks sedimentary , or slate.
But it's a picture.

Wood deprived of oxygen (well air exposure) can endure a long time.
Some of the sunken logs from the logging area are still prizes for violin material.
Part of that is old growth growth patterns , but long soaked in the right conditions matter too.

Your piece inland/away from water would raise more questions.
Pine stumps were recut in areas for shingles following logging. But those were cut across the grain.

A locust sill for a structure could last a long time if off the ground.
Or another area of a structure.
Probably some other long lasting types not coming to mind. But...The edge flaking of your recovery is not making me think of wood. Even if minerals replaced it.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

I have pieces from southern states and I'd say with 99.9 percent certainty it is. And about a perfect piece. And way off beaten path. Very strange


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Chriss83 said:


> I have pieces from southern states and I'd say with 99.9 percent certainty it is. And about a perfect piece. And way off beaten path. Very strange


Looks more like schist to me. Definitely not petrified wood.


----------



## mcmich (Jun 30, 2012)

hypox said:


> Looks more like schist to me. Definitely not petrified wood.


Potty mouth

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

hypox said:


> Looks more like schist to me. Definitely not petrified wood.


I just looked at 50 60 pictures of that. Looks nothing like them and exactly like ever petrified wood one and looks the same as the petrified wood that I have soooo


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Chriss83 said:


> I just looked at 50 60 pictures of that. Looks nothing like them and exactly like ever petrified wood one and looks the same as the petrified wood that I have soooo


How much cash you willing to go on it? I'll go any amount.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Chriss83 said:


> I just looked at 50 60 pictures of that. Looks nothing like them and exactly like ever petrified wood one and looks the same as the petrified wood that I have soooo


If it really is petrified wood, then someone put it where you found it. 
Any petrified wood that might have existed in what is now Michigan was scraped away by the glaciers and deposited further south in Ohio and elsewhere, as were dinosaur bones.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Petronius said:


> If it really is petrified wood, then someone put it where you found it.
> Any petrified wood that might have existed in what is now Michigan was scraped away by the glaciers and deposited further south in Ohio and elsewhere, as were dinosaur bones.


Respectfully..

Michigan boys unearth 13,000-year-old mastodon bone in backyard dig | Fox News


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Waif said:


> Respectfully..
> 
> Michigan boys unearth 13,000-year-old mastodon bone in backyard dig | Fox News


Mastodons are sepated from dinos by about 64 million years.


Mastodons in Michigan: ~15,000-~11,000 years ago.

Last glaciation started: ~115,000 years ago.

Last dinosaurs: 66,000,000 years ago.

Mastodon bones are around because mastodons came AFTER the glaciers.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

pescadero said:


> Mastodons are sepated from dinos by about 64 million years.
> 
> 
> Mastodons in Michigan: ~15,000-~11,000 years ago.
> ...


Ahh.
Our evidence is late Pleistocene due to prior Cenozoic evidence being scoured a few times( per your previous post . yes) per internet search a minute ago..

So now I have to quit calling mastodons dinosaurs...
I'm still going to call geese dinosaurs though.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Petronius said:


> If it really is petrified wood, then someone put it where you found it.
> Any petrified wood that might have existed in what is now Michigan was scraped away by the glaciers and deposited further south in Ohio and elsewhere, as were dinosaur bones.


It clearly isn't petrified wood. Schist, or gneiss would be my best guesses.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

hypox said:


> It clearly isn't petrified wood. Schist, or gneiss would be my best guesses.


It clearly isn't schist. I'll take more pictures.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Oldgrandman said:


> Do not give up on this season. I bet some blacks may still be coming on especially North.


True story!! I took the grand daughter out for a couple hrs this morning before the rain hit. The best picking for her ever and the most enjoyable I've ever had mushroom picking watching her and she can pick them out pretty good once I got her looking 15yrds or so out instead of straight down. So much fun when you got company instead of solo I'm finding out.
Lots of fresh ones!


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

hypox said:


> It clearly isn't petrified wood. Schist, or gneiss would be my best guesses.


Nope


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Chriss83 said:


> It clearly isn't schist. I'll take more pictures.


Not to argue with anyone but every now and then science/geology/anthropology/ or whatever anyone wants to call it is overturned when some anomaly is discovered, shaking things up. Or an unexplained anomaly just occurs. If you use the imagination many things are possible. It actually "rains" fish sometimes.......


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Oldgrandman said:


> Not to argue with anyone but every now and then science/geology/anthropology/ or whatever anyone wants to call it is overturned when some anomaly is discovered, shaking things up. Or an unexplained anomaly just occurs. If you use the imagination many things are possible. It actually "rains" fish sometimes.......


A bluegill rained down into my friends boat out fishing one time when he accused me of catching Potatoe chip sized fish in my boat a ways away..
You may believe I was I was quite baffled by the mystery.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Chriss83 said:


> Nope
> View attachment 832411


Googling pictures of rocks from different areas of the country (or world) is no help. You need to look at local specimens. I still say schist or gneiss. No way it's petrified wood. That's just stupid.


----------

